# Forza T5



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone tryed Forza T5 products. I want to no if there any good before i put in a order.

Thanks


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I have - made me a bit aggressive  but you get a good session out of them ! worth a try I think :thumb:


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks i"ll give them a go


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

i tried the super strong blue and white capsules a few months back and they are a load of SH!TE .

they said they contained 200mg of their very own "ephedrine blend" which was a load of crap.

Waste of money if you ask me.

Id personally make you own ECA if your going down that route.

Oh and 3rd day into trying these i ended up with a really bad kidney infection.l dont know whether it was related or not.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

the forza hcl 30mg are really good. i use before every workout, some of the best out there but the t5 makes me feel sick, i'v never liked the stuff with several ingrediants....


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> i tried the super strong blue and white capsules a few months back and they are a load of SH!TE .
> 
> they said they contained 200mg of their very own "ephedrine blend" which was a load of crap.
> 
> ...


I am using the blue & white ones at the moment, they aint as good as the older ones ( the white caps ) but still get a buzz while training.

No kidneyissues yet... I hope neway


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I would not trust them at all, lots of bull$hit about what is in them.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I would not trust them at all, *lots of bull$hit about what is in them*.


what he said, they dont conatin eph just an "eph blend" what ever that is?


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

They claim to be 'Legit' which means they AINT selling Ephedrine, Sida is my guess, since Sida can be a Blend of Stalk, Root and Leaf that Contains Eph i.e. Eph Blend.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Bomb said:


> They claim to be 'Legit' which means they AINT selling Ephedrine, Sida is my guess, since Sida can be a Blend of Stalk, Root and Leaf that Contains Eph i.e. Eph Blend.


Good guess :thumb:


----------



## trudystacey (Oct 1, 2009)

hi i have just found these are they any good from here and does any one know if they work??

FORZA HCL 30mg (250)

RRP: Price: £39.99









SKU: Vendor:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

trudystacey said:


> hi i have just found these are they any good from here and does any one know if they work??
> 
> FORZA HCL 30mg (250)
> 
> ...


Did you not read any of the above posts???


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Made me sick as hell when I tried them. I'd steer clear of them if I were you.


----------

